# Removing Swirls - Successful weekend!



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi Guys

After picking up my TTRS about 2 months ago , i was itching for a weekend where i could spend trying to bring the car back up to a standard i am somewhat happy with. I absolutely loved the car from the moment i got it , but always cringed a bit when i caught a glimpse under bad lighting. The swirls were horrific and the whole car was affected.

I knew i wouldn't be able to enjoy the car properly until i spent some time on it with the polisher. Here are some befores - it is hard to capture swirls on camera.

The rear wing was one of the most affected areas , the previous owners wash techniques must have been horrific :roll:





Some after shots - definite gloss improvement and a lot of the swirls removed













I documented the whole process in a blog post if anyone is interested in trying it themselves.

https://drivedetailed.com/beginners-car-polishing-guide-how-to-remove-swirl-marks/


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice turn around, time and patients takes years off the way a car looks


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> Nice turn around, time and patients takes years off the way a car looks


Yeah definitely! Im still not 100% happy , as i can still spot some deeper swirls at some angles but it used to be awful so im glad i got a good bit of a reduction. When the weather starts getting a bit better i might do a 2 Step Correction and go with a Heavier Cutting pad + Compound to get the remainder.  It just takes time!

Spent nearly 2 full days at the prep , correction and protection after. Felt like i had been hit by a bus when the weekend was over.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've had a read of your blog, it's on point as far as helping newbies to machine polishing, the only missing and tip was the importance of keeping the pad clean between each set, via use of a pad brush, tooth brush, nail brush etc.. it is part of the procedure, is does'nt take long for the pad to become clogged with dead material that will scour the paint if not removed.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> I've had a read of your blog, it's on point as far as helping newbies to machine polishing, the only missing and tip was the importance of keeping the pad clean between each set, via use of a pad brush, tooth brush, nail brush etc.. it is part of the procedure, is does'nt take long for the pad to become clogged with dead material that will scour the paint if not removed.


You are absolutely right - dont know how i forgot that. I cleaned it after nearly every panel. Thanks for the heads up , i will make sure to edit that in!

Cheers!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

No problem, them small details make a big difference to the final finish


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very impressive. I have a black tts so swirl marks are a nightmare especially when I clean it and see what the previous owner has done.

I have never used a DA before, only the cheap halfords polishers you get.

Can you recommend a good beginner da and pad set to buy... I have looked but the fear of various different speed settings put me off.... I know I will just go flat out high speed straight away


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Very impressive. I have a black tts so swirl marks are a nightmare especially when I clean it and see what the previous owner has done.
> 
> I have never used a DA before, only the cheap halfords polishers you get.
> 
> Can you recommend a good beginner da and pad set to buy... I have looked but the fear of various different speed settings put me off.... I know I will just go flat out high speed straight away


The funny thing is , the highest speed setting is not the optimum speed for polishing out swirls. You just need to be patient and work with a speed setting of 3-4.

You can crank it up then to finish when the correcting is done.

For a beginner i would recommend a DAS6 ( Thats what i have used above ). Its perfect for getting started .

https://amzn.to/2RdxLMV

Paired with some Chemical Guys Hex Logic Pads you cant go wrong.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, going to give it a go when the weather gets better


----------



## Kasper (Dec 3, 2018)

Lovely colour and excellent results. 
I bought a TTrs in sepang blue also


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Kasper said:


> Lovely colour and excellent results.
> I bought a TTrs in sepang blue also


Thanks! Its my fav colour on these cars! I waited months for one to come up for sale but im glad i waited now


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Going for round 2 this weekend - weather dependent :roll: :lol:


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

Video Clip


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice job 8)


----------

